# 2 survivors



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Hehe I get back from my trip 1 month later,and I have 2 baby reds swimming around in my tank.1 of them is about 1" and the other is about 1/2".My guppy's were breeding like mad befor I left,so I hade my friends feeding brine shimp cubes.They must have survived off the shrimp and the baby guppy's.I had about 8 fat females and about 100 baby's swimming around.Now I have no fat females and about 20 small guppys.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats sweet. Mine will only live in the parent tank for a week or so if I leave a couple in there. Suckers are fast, and don't want to be caught. lol

Glad to see you back. How was your trip?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Was good thanks.Saw and done heaps of stuff.

Edit:was gone for 1 month.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

congrats on the 2 survivors hope they grow to be fierce little p's


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

yep hope the 2 grow nice and healthy for u m8


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Congrats on the remaining two!


----------

